# Tumor or fat deposit?



## Penelepe (Jan 12, 2014)

Benny is a 12 or 13 y/o neutured male jack russel. About a month or 2 ago when I bathed him, I felt quite a large-ish bump behind his foreleg. Now before killing me over not rushing him to the vet, please understand my father is at risk of being let go at work and every penny has to be spared. He didn't appear to be in pain at all, he was just more excited and hyper than usual. We searched the internet and came to the conclussion it's most likely a fat deposit because you can move it or something. 

Now yesterday we realized when he's running or just randomly he goes into a u-shape, so I guess he's in pain. The growth or deposit has doubled in size. we're giving him pain meds until we can take him to the vet wednesday. Now I think I know the answer but is this a tumor or something else? It can be moved. 
My rescue dragon had cancer and TB and that caused an "outbreak" of tumors, but before the disease started claiming him he had fat deposits also behind his arm. So I can tell the difference between fat and tumor on a beardeddragon but. Apparently not a dog. Because as far as I know, fat isn't supposed to cause pain? Or am I wrong? 

I'll upload photo's tomorrow if requested. 
Also sorry for long post. 
Ps. This might sound stupid but if someone has an article on fatty deposit's, yeast infection and allergies in JRT's and how to treat them, could you please pm me the links? Thank you

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TobyRat (May 24, 2011)

Yes, it could be a lipoma (fatty tumor). 

If you can post a picture it would be very helpful.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

Fatty tumors can cause pain if they are pushing against something. However it's odd that it's growing so fast. Is he heavy set? My border collie is 16 years old and has a lot of fatty tumors. He's fought a weight issues most of his life.

When you bring him in and if the vet believes it's a fatty tumor, perhaps if money is an issue they would be willing to try and syringe some out and look at it under a microscope. Much less expensive than a biopsy but also less accurate. We are on limited funds currently and our vets will do that for random tumors on the pets if we are fairly certain already of what they are.


----------



## Penelepe (Jan 12, 2014)

Sorry for not uploading photos. Camera broke.  anyway we're at the vet right now and the vet did the aspiration and xrays. The tumor is mast cells?? I dont know if thats spelled right. Could someone explain that? 
His lungs are clear but it has to be removed. He is going in monday because its a major surgery because the dr has to cut a very wide margin to get the whole tumor our. He says hes going to cut into deep muscle. Oh and it spread to his leg so he has to cut there too.
Thankfully they agreed that we can pay it off in three months its R3000 plus. So $300. He's going to do bloodwork on monday to test liver function for the type of aneasthesia (sp?)

Okay so my mom talked to the nurse in Afrikaans. Apparently its cancer , but not an agressive form. He's anti-chemo so if it had spread to the lungs he would've given pain meds, and order checkups each month and if it started to grow again he'd just remove it again. 

He is a new docter here as the last one retired. Honestly, I like this docter mostly because he's so through. The other vet would just operate without xrays and checking. 

The dr says he wont be able to go outside after surgery because his immunity will be gone. Any tips to keep him healthy?
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Are you in South Africa?


----------



## Penelepe (Jan 12, 2014)

Yep!  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Cool. Always wanted to visit Africa. How is your rattie now?


----------

